# Ford 5.4 Fuel Economy?!?



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a 2001 F-150 4x4 with 7700 payload group, 3.73 rear end. I average only 9-10 miles per gallon. (trailer towing considerably worse, of course!) I have a K&N but still have stock exhaust. My mindset has always been for the cost of custom exhaust ($125+) you don't gain enough in economy to offset. Is my 9-10 mpg normal or should I look into something else on my truck? Has 101k miles if this makes a difference.

Thanks!
Justin


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Justin,
I have the 7700. Its a 2000 with the5.4L and 3.73 rear. It has 37k on it. It gets about 17 mpg on the highway and 15 around town. Im not a leadfoot but i dont baby her either. Usually 70-75 on the highway. Seems like you should be doing better than 9-10 even with higher miles.
Ray


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

beverlylawn,

I have had 3 Expeditions's starting from 98, 00, 01, all with 5.4 4x4, 3.73 none of them were ever in the auto 4x4 mode, they all got at best 11 mpg, towing my 27' travel trailer to smoky mountains, 7.5-8. I put a K&N and Flowmaster exhaust, it got up to a firm 11  big deal. I don't think they get 17 with 3.73.


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

I would drop dead on the floor if I got 15mpg w/ the 5.4. 

7-10 depending on what the task at hand is... that's right in the normal range.


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks guys, I looked at some window stickers over the summer, and Ford was claiming I should be getting like 14 city and 18 highway or something like that. I don't mind spending a few dollars if it will get me an improvement, but not much, I'll just keep spending on gas.

Justin


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

The window sticker on my truck claimed 17 mpg on the highway. It took almost a year before i was getting that and I admit I dont usually carry a lot of weight on trips. It has a cab height cap that may help with aerodynamics though I doubt it makes much of a difference. I always use the cruise control and I think that really does help.
My other vehicle is also a 5.4L ford. Its a 98 E350 extended van. I use it only on the weekends going to and from dog shows. Its usually loaded with a medium to light load. So far I have gotten 14-16 mpg except when towing the trailer and then I dont bother to keep track. It seems to me that you should be able to get closer to the manufacturers ideal. I wonder if their tests are done with no load and that makes that much difference? Anything to make those EPA numbers look just a little better.
Ray


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hiwire _
> * Anything to make those EPA numbers look just a little better.
> Ray *


I think that is why there is nothing on the window sticker of my 250 w/ v_10


----------



## 75gmck25 (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a 4x2 Expedition with 5.4L engine and 3.23 axle and it gets about 14-14.5 mpg on long highway trips. I don't check it much in town, but I would guess around 12 mpg.

Bruce


----------



## EXPGMEDIC (Oct 25, 2003)

*5.4*

yea i think i would drop over if i get more than 10-12 mpg i think it is like 8-9 gpm even when towing. cruise control does help with the mileage so does a low profile cap or tonneau cover
2001 f250 5.4 super cab


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a 99 F-150 ext cab long bed. I get a pretty consistant 16 on the highway empty. When we are pulling our 30 travel trailer it drops to 9.5-10. The camper is about 5500 lbs. The only thing my truck has other than stock is a K&N filter.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*5.4 mileage*

My 4x4 eddie bauer expedition with 5.4 gas engine did not get good mileage until I had about 30,000 on it.

if I stay easy on the pedal, and use the cruise control, I will get 15 at about 70 mph. if I drop back to 62 and set the cruise control on I will se the gas miles go up to 16.5, or almost 17 mpg. But you gotta keep your foot out of the gas. Stomp on it to pass somebody and it is like flushing a toilet. that gas goes roaring out.

Tom


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*Mileage*

The idea with an engine is to get the most air in and burn the fuel the best and then get it the hell out of there. Air filter is #1 place to start- K&N helps alot- they flow better dirty than stock air filters do clean. Those Tornado gadgets you put in the air snorkel do help-- as long as you don't hammer the gas pedal- this negates any benefits of making the air swirl. (If you don't believe me-- why do mfrs try to get a high swirl combustion chamber in their engines) Fuel and air will mix together better with one of these. Exhaust systems - the bigger the pipes - the easier it is for the engine to push the exhaust out. Helps engine run cooler and helps scavange all the exhaust out of the engine to get a fresh intake charge. Fuel- contrary to popular belief -- higher octane fuel does not make more power- if only makes more power if you can get the ignition to advance to produce more power. 87 octane fuel will make decent power - as long as you don't have knock. The older the engine- the higher the octane requirements it needs. This is again contrary to popular belief. Use good fuel , keep fuel free of water (isopropyl dry gas) and use a good fuel injection cleaner (Chevron Techron is best). On the highway-- use cruise control when possible- the computer is alot better than your foot at keeping a steady pace---
Tonneau covers help fuel mileage alot- keeping your tailgate down actually worsens your mileage-- with the tailagate up - you get a stagnant layer of air in your bed that stays there. 
Sorry everyone- but the lower your vehicle is to the ground -- the better your mileage will be-- Air gets bounced all around the underside of those sky high 4x4 vehicles and causes drag. Don't worry guys--- I have 3 4X4 vehicles and I am in the same boat as you all. Lastly-- a steady foot on the gas is the best mileage gainer. Forget those jackrabbit starts abd stops. Anticipate your stops and take it easy on the gas--- think of it like an egg under your foot. There are lots more things to do- to increase fuel mileage (like using AC on highway in summer--- windows open causes turbulence and turbulence causes drag. Synthetics oils help to a small degree- traditional oils are much better these days in comparison to 20 years ago. Good luck to all in search of the elusive mileage.


----------

